# Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?



## vermesser (12. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

bei meinen in der letzten Zeit recht zahlreichen Erkundungsgängen an der Ostsee mit und ohne Angel ist mir ein Phänomen aufgefallen: Meerforellenangler konzentrieren sich auf wenige Plätze an der Küste, die bekannt sind...Leopardengrund, Süßwassereinläufe usw. ! Aber scheinbar meiden weitaus die meisten Angler Strände mit Buhnenreihen wie die Pest...selbst Angler, die am Strand wandern, drehen spätestens nach der zweiten Buhne um. 

Gibt es dafür irgendeinen sachlichen Grund, aus dem Meerforellen die Buhnen meiden? Ich mein, am Ende der Buhnen gibts doch eigentlich in bequemer Wurfweite eine Rinne...und beim Brandungsangeln fängt man Dorsche doch auch zwischen den Buhnen.

Deshalb meine Frage: Lohnt es sich, auch an Buhnenstränden zu angeln, wenn die restlichen Bedingungen passen?


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

ein klares JA #6


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

ja, wirklich, mehr als ja kann man auf deine frage nicht sagen! xD
kannst die ja mal die fangberichte von steinbuttt angucken... der hat immer bilder drin und fängt in letzter zeit immer bei buhnen... gefahr ist bloß wie bei ihm das letzte mal, dass sie mal schnell durchschwimmen durch die buhnen...
aber ich selbst habe auch schon einige zwischen buhnen hervor geholt! |rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

So so, sehr interessant. Hab mich nämlich nur gewundert. Man kann das wunderbar beobachten...auf 100 m stehen 5 Angler, alle ohne Fisch...aber 200 m weiter, der ganze kilometerlange Strand mit Buhnen, der genauso tief ist, der gleiche Grund und alles...kein einziger. Also ist es definitiv einen Versuch wert.

@ Ribnitzer Jung: Ja, hab ich gesehen. Fangt Ihr dann auch über Sand, wenn ich richtig vermute?


----------



## Steinbuttt (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo vermesser,

wenn ich Mefo-Anglern erzähle das ich zu 98% über Sandgrund auf Meerforellen angle, werde ich stets enweder belächelt oder mitleidig angeschaut ... so in etwa, der hat ja keine Ahnung!#d

Ich lasse diese Angler dann auch gern in Massen weiter zu ihren "Bilderbuchstränden" ziehen, die natürlich toll aussehen, vor allem in Angelzeitschriften!
So habe ich an "meinen Sandstränden" meine Ruhe und fange meine Mefos (siehe Fangthreads).

Irgendwo wurde hier in einem Thread mal von jemandem die Meinung bereits beschrieben, die auch ich vertrete...ich zitiere Mal:

"Was ist die Haupt-bzw Lieblingsspeise der Meerforellen? #c

*Sandaale!!!*#6

Und wo halten sich die großen Schwärme der Sandaale wohl auf? |kopfkrat

Der Name verrät es schon...*über Sandgrund!!!*"

Gruß Heiko

PS: Übrigends hat der Sandgrund noch einen weiteren Vorteil:
Da dort die Sandaale und damit auch die Mefos in den Rinnen zwischen den Sanbänken ziehen, braucht man an Sandstränden, zumindest hier bei uns, eigentlich nicht zu wandern, da das die Mefos tun. So hat man zwar immer mal Beißpausen, wenn sie aber an der Stelle wo man steht vorbei kommen, hat man meißt mehrere Fische hintereinander!


----------



## volkerm (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo,

kleiner, positiver Nebeneffekt der Buhnenstrände zum Saisonbeginn:
Die Querströmung wird durch die Buhnen, wie beabsichtigt, gestört.
Das Wasser in den Rinnen kann sich nachhaltig erwärmen.
Diese Temperaturdifferenzen bringen es zu Saisonbeginn, später in der Saison wirken sie kontraproduktiv, die Wohlfühltemperatur wird überschritten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

ich sehe es schon kommen, bald sind die steinstrände deutschlands leer und an den sandstränden ist nummern ziehen angesagt! :q:q:q


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Ok, ok...dann war meine Vermutung also richtig. Gut, dann verstecken wir jetzt ganz schnell den Thread und angeln allein und zufrieden zwischen den Buhnen auf Mefo...danke, Ihr habt mir geholfen.


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> ich sehe es schon kommen, bald sind die steinstrände deutschlands leer und an den sandstränden ist nummern ziehen angesagt! :q:q:q



Auch gut, dann ist an den Steinstränden Ruhe. Und schließlich gibts da auch Mefos, aber ich stell mich da nicht hin...viele Angler sind der Fische Tod. Da stell ich mich nicht an.


----------



## xfishbonex (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo 
ich habe meine meisten fische in den buhnen gefangen mit fliege #6also 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Moin,die Forellen sind auch an den Buhnen zu fangen...habs schon erlebt zb.mit Steinbutt! 
Aber wie das immer so ist, immer sind sie da auch nicht anzutreffen!!! Dann lohnt sich auch mal der Weg zu einem steinigen Strand#6:q!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Rosi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hi Matthias, größere Mefos schwimmen mit dem Köder davon, sie brauchen Auslauf. Man weiß ja nicht wo sie hinschwimmen. Mal raus aufs Meer, öfter parallel zum Ufer. Du kannst das nicht gut beeinflussen, mußt ihnen also folgen. Ausdrillen nennt sich das. Am Ufer entlang laufen. Zwischen den Buhnen hast du die Ars..karte, denn dann sind sie weg. Also die Schnur reißt. 

Theorie und Praxis. Wozu hast du 200m Schnur auf deiner Rolle? Zwischen den Buhnen ist nur viel weniger Platz.

Also ich meine jetzt nicht die unter 60ger, die kann man gut einkurbeln zwischen Buhnen.


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

@ Rosi: Das der Drill, wenn denn eine beißt, schnell zum Problem werden kann, ist mir schon bewusst. Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, ob überhaupt Chancen zwischen den Buhnen bestehen oder ob die Mefos da nicht rein gehen, warum auch immer. Deiner Antwort entnehme ich aber ganz klar, daß es in den Buhnen durchaus Fische gibt, man muss sie nur auch raus bekommen. Da lässt sich aber sicher was machen, in dem man einen guten Standort wählt oder gleich stärkere Schnur nimmt. Schließlich kriegt man auch Hecht aus dem Baum, also auch Mefos aus den Buhnen!


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo Freunde,

hier muß ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.

Ich angle wirklich sehr viel an Buhnenstränden auf Mefos, habe aber noch nie eine Meerforelle direkt zwischen den Buhnen gefangen.

Bei uns hier sieht es nähmlich so aus, daß man um überhaupt eine Chance auf Mefo zu haben, auf die erste Sandbank waten muß, diese befindet sich hier an unseren Stränden in etwa auf Höhe des Buhnenendes!
Dazu muß man erst einmal durch die erste Rinne waten, die teilweise sehr tief ist und bei hohem Wasserstand (wie zB. momentan) kaum zu durchqueren ist, ohne das einem die Watbüx vollläuft.

Wie gesagt, steht man dann zum Angeln bereits am Ende der Buhnen und wirft dann in die nächste tiefe Rinne hinter der ersten Sandbank, die sich bereits außerhalb der Buhnen befindet. 

Hat man dann mal einen kampfstarken Fisch im Drill, ist es bei normalem Wasserstand eigentlich gut möglich, um das Buhnenende herum zu laufen um, im nächsten Feld weiter zu drillen.

Ich jedenfalls habe in den fast 20 Jahren die ich hier an der Küste angle, noch keine Mefo wegen der Buhnen verloren!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## vermesser (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

@ Steinbutt: Das kommt ja auch ein bißchen auf den Strand an...ich kenne einige, da ist am Buhnenende nur gut hüfttief...da funktioniert das sicher wie bei Dir. Aber es gibt auch Strände, wo die Wathose auf halber Buhnenhöhe langsam knapp wird. 

Ich probier es einfach.


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Tja. Und dann kommt`eben doch manchmal auf die (Körper)-größe an. :q

Also bei meiner "Körpergröße" klappt es häufig nicht mit dem durchwaten der 1. Rinne. Auch an Stränden mit "typischen" Leopardengrund.

So ist halt das (Angler)- leben! :q #h


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Auf den Zehenspitzen gehts noch mal ca.10cm hoch....und dann durch!!!:g
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Kollege,

bei meinen Körpermassen reichen die eben nicht, wie Heiko weiss.
AAAber- man hat Boot!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Ich angle wirklich sehr viel an Buhnenstränden auf Mefos, habe aber noch nie eine Meerforelle direkt zwischen den Buhnen gefangen.



Hallo Heiko, bei uns ist das anders. Hier werden viele Meerforellen zwischen den Buhnen gefangen. Da hat so mancher Angler seinen Stammplatz, auf den er schwört. Wenn man sich die Buhnenfelder genau betrachtet, sind sie auch wirklich unterschiedlich. Es gibt rein sandige und welche mit Leogrund. Man kann höchstens 3m reinwaten, dann ist es zu tief. Ich schätze die Reihen reichen um 60m weit ins Meer, man kann sie knapp überwerfen. 
Zwischen den Wintern verändert sich der Untergrund, wo Löcher waren ist jetzt Sand, wo Sand war, liegen Steine. Man mußte neue Stellen suchen. 

Die Schnur kann noch so dick sein, wenn der Fisch es zwischen die Buhnen schafft, dann ist er weg. Entweder ausgeschlitzt, oder Schnur gerissen.

Was noch ganz blöde ist, der vom Wind abgetriebene Blinker. Man wirft nach links und die Wellen treiben den Blinker von draußen nach rechts. Deshalb darf man bei Wind nicht in der Mitte zwischen 2 Reihen stehen, sondern lieber auf der Windseite.

Am Wochenende standen die Spinnfischer sogar zu 2. in einem Buhnenfeld! Weil alle in diesem Abschnitt angeln wollten.


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kollege,
> 
> bei meinen Körpermassen reichen die eben nicht, wie Heiko weiss.
> AAAber- man hat Boot!
> ...


Hab ich gehört...und vom Strand aus bis in die zweite Rinne werfen, dafür braucht man "Zaubergerät"!?
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## volkerm (14. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Nö,

warum Zaubergerät?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (15. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

@vermesser und Rosi: 
Natürlich ist das an anderen Stränden anders, wie gesagt berufe ich mich dabei nur auf die Strände hier vor Zingst, wo ich eben hauptsächlich unterwegs bin.

Die erste Sandbank ist hier so flach, das dort die Mefos kaum rüberkommen, um in der schmalen (aber eben recht tiefen) Rinne zwischen Ufer und erster Sandbank zu jagen. Im Gegenteil, die Mefos haben eine rechte Scheu vor dieser flachen Sanbank, das merkt man oft auch im Drill, sobald man sie in der Nähe der flachen Sanbank hat, legen sie nochmal richtig los, um aus diersem flachen Bereich heraus zu kommen.

@volkerma: Wir lassen uns da was einfallen, damit auch Du die Sandbank erreichst!#6

@fischlandmefo: Und manchmal nützt es nicht mal auf Zehenspitzen zu laufen, ich hatte dieses Jahr schon zweimal "die Hose voll"! Aber was tut man nicht alles, um eine schöne Mefo zu erwischen.#6

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende und all denen die mit der Angelrute unterwegs sind, viel Petri Heil...Holt was raus, Jungs!!!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Auf den Zehenspitzen gehts noch mal ca.10cm hoch....und dann durch!!!:g
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Ha ha. Die 10 cm habe ich schon längst mit eingerechnet. :q

Einschließlich hüpfen, wenn doch mal eine kleine Welle kommt. :q

Ach Volker, Du verstehst mich. |rolleyes

Das Boot ist natürlich eine Lösung für die "Zwerge" unter uns. :q

Da fällt mir ja ein |kopfkrat, ab Dienstag habe ich Urlaub! :vik:

Und das Boot war auch schon lange nicht im Wasser. :q

TL

Rolf  #h


----------



## volkerm (15. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo Rolf,

uns Pygmäen verstehen die nicht.
Darum fische ich ja auch oft Wunder- Weitwurfgerät.
Melde Dich mal, ich habe ab Donnerstag kinderfrei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> uns Pygmäen verstehen die nicht.
> Darum fische ich ja auch oft Wunder- Weitwurfgerät.
> ...



Ja nachdem Du es nun modifiziert hast, geht`s auch über die 100 m hinaus. Natürlich mit Rückenwind und 30 gr. Köder. #6

Und wir "Großen" müssen dabei noch nicht einmal hochhüpfen.  :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dido_43 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Wie wärs hiermit ?

Dann kommen auch unsere Zwerge trocken durch die erste Rinne.

Oder so eine Spezialanfertigung.

MFG


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Wie wärs hiermit ?
> 
> Dann kommen auch unsere Zwerge trocken durch die erste Rinne?



1. zu teuer, kann man sich günstiger selber bauen. 
2. für das Vorhaben so nicht zu gebrauchen, da aufgrund der kleinen Auflagefläche (ca. 5x5 cm) ein schlechtes vorwärts kommen im Sand garantiert ist. :q

Nächsten Vorschlag bitte. :q #h


----------



## dido_43 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> 1. zu teuer, kann man sich günstiger selber bauen.
> 2. für das Vorhaben so nicht zu gebrauchen, da aufgrund der kleinen Auflagefläche (ca. 5x5 cm) ein schlechtes vorwärts kommen im Sand garantiert ist. :q
> 
> Nächsten Vorschlag bitte. :q #h




Ich habs!

Schwimmflügel in Signalgelb. Anlauf nehmen und auf Grund des Auftriebes der Schwimmflügel bis zur nächsten Sandbank wie ein Tragflächenboot gleiten. 

Rechtzeitiges bremsen vorausgesetzt, sonst wirds wieder zu tief.

Dafür gibts Anker oder nen Driftsack.

Zurück von den gefangenen Trutten am Spezialhalfter ans Ufer ziehen lassen. 

Aber vielleicht fällt mir noch was besseres ein.


Muss gleich los, die Trutten warten. Meine 60-iger von gestern muss noch getoppt werden.

MFG #h


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Hallo,

da wir hier ja gerade beim Thema Buhnen sind, gibt es da noch ein Sache, die ich hier gern mal loswerden möchte.|krach:

*Wir beobachten hier bei uns an den Buhnenstränden regelmäßig Angler, die auf den Buhnen bis zum Ende langbalancieren, um dann von dort aus auf Mefos zu angeln.#q*

*Falls hier jemand mitließt, der diesen Blödsinn betreibt, dann möchte ich doch mit Nachdruck darum bitten, diesen Quatsch zu lassen!*

*Leute, was Ihr da betreibt ist lebensgefährlich! Eine Unachtsamkeit, Wegrutschen oder das Gleichgewicht verlieren und Ihr macht 'nen Abgang. Wenn Ihr Glück habt nur ins Wasser, aber wenn ihr ungünstig dabei auf die Buhnen knallt oder dazwischen rutsch...wars das!|engel:*

*Legt euch ne Wathose zu und geht wie wir anderen auch, normal ins Wasser. So teuer ist eine einfache Neopren-Büx ja nun auch wieder nicht (zB.bei Netto grad für 45€).*

*Kein Fisch ist es wert, dafür sein Leben zu riskieren!*

*Davon mal abgesehen, daß diese Angler wohl noch keine Ü60er Mefo am Band gehabt haben können!?!*
*Wenn ich mir vorstelle, aus dieser "wackeligen" Position solch einen Fisch zu drillen...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d#d...das kann garnicht gut gehen.*

*Und am Ende heißt es vieleicht von irgendwelchen Behörden wieder: "Schaut was die bösen Angler da treiben..." und es hagelt wieder irgendwelche Beschränkungen oder Verbote.*

*Also liebe "lebensmüde Angler", laßt doch bitte den Quatsch!*

Das war mein "Wort zum Sonntag"

Gruß Heiko

PS: Hier mal noch neben der "Rumalberei" eine ernstafte Idee, für die "Mini-Angler":

Wir nehmen einfach ein Belly Boat (am besten ein offenes/U-Form), dort setzt Ihr euch rein, wir ziehen euch auf die Sanbank und dort steigt Ihr wieder aus, macht das BB fest und angelt. Zurück, gehts dann ebenso. Das sollte doch ohne Probleme gehen.#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Die Idee ist garnicht so abwägig. #6
Habe eine ähnliche Aktion schon mal gestartet. Warum ist mir das nicht gleich eingefallen. |uhoh: #q

Helfer ist eine gute Sache. Ansonsten tun es ja auch die Flossen. Ein BB habe ich ja und der Aufwand ist ungleich geringer, als mit dem Boot. #6

Vielen Dank :m und

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Die Idee ist garnicht so abwägig. #6
> Habe eine ähnliche Aktion schon mal gestartet. Warum ist mir das nicht gleich eingefallen. |uhoh: #q
> 
> Helfer ist eine gute Sache. Ansonsten tun es ja auch die Flossen. Ein BB habe ich ja und der Aufwand ist ungleich geringer, als mit dem Boot. #6
> ...


 
Hallo Rolf,

falls Du hier mal in der Gegend angeln willst, stelle ich mich gern als "Helfer" zur Verfügung.
Und vieleicht kommt Volker ja auch mit, dann zieh ich euch gern beide auf die Sandbank.#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Buhnen- vernachlässigte Meerforellenplätze?*

Heiko, so machen wir dat. #6

Sollte sich bei mir die Gelegenheit ergeben. melde ich mich. #6

Dank im vorraus. 

TL

Rolf  |wavey:


----------

